# Cleaning stainless cherub case



## origmarm

Any particularly good cleaners for the outside that people have found or tips? I simply use a regular cleaner and then some window cleaner to finish at the moment but...


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Recommend these - they remove marks and finger prints effortlessly - much better than liquid cleaners which tend to leave streaks. We had a new stainless steel cooker hood installed recently. There were loads of streaks on it despite the fitter using some expensive liquid cleaner. The micro fibre cloth did a much better job.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/-cloth-Stainless-Steel-Pack-Cloths/dp/B00935H6NW/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1375509574&sr=8-3&keywords=stainless+steel+cleaning+cloth


----------



## RoloD

This stuff http://www.bellabarista.co.uk/accessories/cleaning/stainless-steel-cleaner.html is very good, but it is quite difficult to find. I haven't found anything that does the job better.


----------



## glevum

RoloD said:


> This stuff http://www.bellabarista.co.uk/accessories/cleaning/stainless-steel-cleaner.html is very good, but it is quite difficult to find. I haven't found anything that does the job better.


Thanks Rolo, will get some of this, this week.


----------



## origmarm

Thanks both, will order both and try. Much appreciated


----------



## repeat

I use the tableau stuff as well. It's excellent but as you say it's hard to get hold of.


----------



## coffeebean

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Tableau-Stainless-Steel-Cleaner-250ml-/190830137848?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item2c6e5cd1f8

Tableau cleaner is great stuff - I use it on my Contempo!


----------



## shrink

I just use hot water from the steam tap to wipe it down, then when cool I use glass cleaner to make it smear free.


----------



## RoloD

This stuff - HG Steel Polish - also seems pretty good.

(It's a cream rather than a foam but otherwise seems similar to Tableau and maybe easier to find).


----------



## origmarm

So the cleaner hasn't arrived yet but the e cloth has and I have to say I'm very impressed. I'm struggling to see how a cleaner could improve on the results I've had with just water and the two cloths with very little effort. Excellent product.

Let's see how the cleaner fares...


----------



## Wobin19

origmarm said:


> So the cleaner hasn't arrived yet but the e cloth has and I have to say I'm very impressed. I'm struggling to see how a cleaner could improve on the results I've had with just water and the two cloths with very little effort. Excellent product.
> 
> Sold to that man, I just ordered some too.


----------



## ronsil

I have always used Tableau Mousse but recently purchased the 2 x Stainless Steel cleaning cloths from Amazon.

They are excellent. Cleans off finger marks etc with ease. Works out much cheaper than the mousse.. many thanks

Also excellent for SS Cooker Hoods


----------



## ronsil

......& seems to keep shinier for longer than the mousse


----------



## Chipstix

Realise this is an old thread but What's the latest consensus on this with currently available products. Just bought a mint Rocket PP V3 and wondering how I'm going to keep it clean and free of fine scratches/swirls. The mousse stuff seems long gone. Happy to invest in the right cleaning kit!!


----------



## seeq

E-cloth stainless steel cleaning and polishing cloths. Excellent at keeping stainless.... stainless.


----------



## Chipstix

Like these...? E-cloth Stainless Steel Cleaning Cloth https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00213R21E/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_HYWoyb53BVDXG


----------



## seeq

Mine are green. They came from Lakeland. But I can't imagine they are much different.


----------



## coffeebean

Dettol l wipes and a microfibre cloth. Just wipe off while still wet from dettol wipe. Simple


----------



## Dylan

Amazon basics microfiber cloths - they are as good as any of the branded ones and you get loads for cheap.

I also get lens cleaner from work. It's actually not too expensive to buy however and does a great job of leaving a streak free clean. Look up Rosco lens cleaner.

Oh and clean it when it's cold. It's a PITA trying to get a streak free clean when whatever your cleaning it with evaporates immidiately.


----------



## hotmetal

I tend to just use 2 e-cloths (or generic microfibre cloths), one damp and one dry. Wait till machine is cold, wipe one area at a time with the damp one and dry it with the other. Seems to do the trick well enough, although I admit the bit just near where the E61 dump valve empties into the drip tray could probably do with some kind of product to get the water marks off - they seem a bit, er, 'recalcitrant' (is that a pun?)


----------

